# Best smoker for the money



## camg (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm looking into getting a new smoker. What's the best smoker for the money. Looking around 300 or less.


----------



## elkhorn98 (Jan 3, 2016)

WSM or a UDS.


----------



## shoebe (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a WSM and love it


----------



## b-one (Jan 3, 2016)

I looked at both the WSM and the Pit Barrel Cooker I went with the WSM as I was a little worried about hanging meat which is most likely unfounded.


----------



## joe black (Jan 3, 2016)

Once had  WSM and it worked really well.  It held heat very steady after I got a good handle on it.  It was user friendly and really easy to use.  I think it's an awesome way to start and a very good unit for the money.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 3, 2016)

I have a wsm and a pit barrel because I am a degenerate outdoor cooker buyer haha.  Both are worth the money and produce great results.  I think the WSM is a bit more versatile but the pit barrel can cook a lot more food because of the hanging thing.  All depends what you're looking for.


----------



## damascusmaker (Jan 4, 2016)

I have an electric, a Trager 075 and a UDS 30. If I could keep only one it would be the UDS. Admittedly I'm still learning, but the cost benefit of the UDS beats everything I've used or seen. Just finished a 21 hour smoke on the UDS, I slept through the night and it held temp nicely. I did need to add fuel at 19 hours to get the temp up enough to finish in the time frame I wanted.


----------



## m00se (Jan 18, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I have a wsm and a pit barrel because I am a degenerate outdoor cooker buyer haha. Both are worth the money and produce great results. I think the WSM is a bit more versatile but the pit barrel can cook a lot more food because of the hanging thing. All depends what you're looking for.


Hello, this is my first post here on this forum. I have been researching smokers and the Pit Barrel comes highly recommended at the $300 price point (which is really all I want to spend here). Of course I've looked at the Weber too but I can't seem to make a decision between the two. I read that the Weber construction quality is questionable and that the grates and water bowl are easily able to slip off the tabs that hold them, and that the PBC doesn't come with a water bowl and that you should only use Kingsford briquettes in it. If you could indulge me I was hoping that you could elaborate on why you would pick the Weber over the PBC.

Thank you in advance and I hope this topic hasn't been beaten to death already. If so I apologize.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2016)

Can't beat a Weber!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 18, 2016)

m00se said:


> Hello, this is my first post here on this forum. I have been researching smokers and the Pit Barrel comes highly recommended at the $300 price point (which is really all I want to spend here). Of course I've looked at the Weber too but I can't seem to make a decision between the two. I read that the Weber construction quality is questionable and that the grates and water bowl are easily able to slip off the tabs that hold them, and that the PBC doesn't come with a water bowl and that you should only use Kingsford briquettes in it. If you could indulge me I was hoping that you could elaborate on why you would pick the Weber over the PBC.
> 
> Thank you in advance and I hope this topic hasn't been beaten to death already. If so I apologize.



Sure, the reason I say the Weber is more  versatile is because cooking temps can be adjusted much more easily.  The pbc requires an initial set up that determines the cooking temp.  Once you set it, There is really no way to tinker much with the cooking temp.  The WSM on the other hand has three vents on the bottom and one on the top which allows you to raise or drop the cooking temp.  Another advantage it has over the pit barrel is that you can remove the water bowl all together and produce the same kind of food you could on the pit barrel.  As far as the grates falling on the WSM, I have never had that issue.

As far as charcoal use in the PIt Barrel, you can use other charcoal or lump. They just recommend kingsford because that's what they probably used for all their research and testing and what they used to come up with approximate cooking times.  Better to cook by temp anyway.  

Hope this helps.  If you have any other specific questions let me know!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 18, 2016)

The consensus seems to be the Weber Smokey Mountain and I have to agree.  Depending on what fuel source you are interested in the WSM is probably the best choice if you are using charcoal.

I have tried them all...Charcoal, propane, electric, stick burners, and external smoke generators.  For my money the WSM is the bee's knees when it comes to charcoal!

Keep on Smoking,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 18, 2016)

m00se said:


> Hello, this is my first post here on this forum. I have been researching smokers and the Pit Barrel comes highly recommended at the $300 price point (which is really all I want to spend here). Of course I've looked at the Weber too but I can't seem to make a decision between the two. I read that the Weber construction quality is questionable and that the grates and water bowl are easily able to slip off the tabs that hold them, and that the PBC doesn't come with a water bowl and that you should only use Kingsford briquettes in it. If you could indulge me I was hoping that you could elaborate on why you would pick the Weber over the PBC.
> 
> Thank you in advance and I hope this topic hasn't been beaten to death already. If so I apologize.


I never had any grates or water bowl slip off my WSM...Am I missing something?

John


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 18, 2016)

I agree with you John. I've never heard of WSM quality coming into question. The only complaint I've ever personally had or heard about WSM is the size of the cooking surface. When I was cooking for a big crowd I couldn't do it all in one shot. However, that gave me the excuse to buy more!


----------



## m00se (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply, especially you worktgthr! That was exactly what I was looking for. To explain, I have been on a few forums lurking, trying to decide on which smoker would be the best fit for me and my lifestyle. The PBC stood out because according to lore it could keep good heat in cold weather (I live in Syracuse NY - golden snowball award winner 12 out of the past 13 seasons!) and the length of the cook - 7-8 hours per load. I was concerned about the temperature control with it, and if there was better adjustability it would be a slam dunk. I also questioned the fact that it didn't need any source of moisture. I definitely like the hook idea and having that increased capacity is highly desirable. I have never seen the inside of the barrel and don't know how you load the fuel or remove the ash. I see they make an "ash collector" now which leads me to speculate on where the ash and red hot coals sit in there and if they fall out onto the floor underneath.

I am now leaning heavily towards the WSM. I wonder if anyone has macgyver'd a hook arrangement for it and if so how it worked?

Also if anyone has an alternative in the $300 range please let me know...

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## m00se (Jan 18, 2016)

BandCollector said:


> I never had any grates or water bowl slip off my WSM...Am I missing something?
> 
> John


No sir, I don't think that you are. As I lurk the forums I encounter posts from people who have various and sundry opinions on all of these contraptions and one or two of these folks complained that the tabs on their WSM's were either too short or the walls of the unit were not perfectly round and that led to the grates and/or water bowls falling. I was marginally concerned about that in my checklist of data points leading to the purchase of a new smoker. Even if that was the case it seems like it would be trivial fix if the rest of the smoker was ideal.

Robert


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 18, 2016)

No problem at all.  That's what this forum is for.  The pit barrel ash simply just falls into the bottom of the barrel.  The contraption they sell just makes it easier to clean after a cook.  Not really needed in my opinion because you can line the bottom with heavy duty foil and just lift the ashes and throw away.  If you don't like using up foil, you can get a pizza pan like I did on the advice from someone on a BBQ forum.  There are hooks and a kit available for the WSM so you can hang the meat but I read many places that they are not good quality and I would be better off using the hooks from PBC in your WSM.  Hhaha im probably making your decision tougher now but I have to say the customer service from both companies is awesome.


----------



## m00se (Jan 18, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> No problem at all. That's what this forum is for. The pit barrel ash simply just falls into the bottom of the barrel. The contraption they sell just makes it easier to clean after a cook. Not really needed in my opinion because you can line the bottom with heavy duty foil and just lift the ashes and throw away. If you don't like using up foil, you can get a pizza pan like I did on the advice from someone on a BBQ forum. There are hooks and a kit available for the WSM so you can hang the meat but I read many places that they are not good quality and I would be better off using the hooks from PBC in your WSM. Hhaha im probably making your decision tougher now but I have to say the customer service from both companies is awesome.


No actually!!! That's what I was thinking too - get the hooks from the PBC and DIY them onto the WSM. Yea that Weber hook contraption could have be better executed. Lots of negative comments on Amazon. So I'm edging ever closer to Home Depot tonight ;-)

(assuming it stops snowing long enough - looking at 18-24" tonight through tomorrow ugh)

Cheers


----------



## drewed (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a WSM, the big one in fact.  What exactly do you think that you will need to hang that can't be cooked on a grate?  

As for gates and water bowls falling, I have never head of this.  I wouldn't worry about that.

The only downsides to the WSM are that they are slightly harder to load ribs onto vs a horizontal smoker ( I use rib racks ) and it can be harder to maintain temps in the colder/ windier/ wetter time.  I have seen some guys built blankets and wind breaks and that seams to solve that problem.  

As for quality? Dude, its a weber.....


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 18, 2016)

Drewed said:


> I have a WSM, the big one in fact.  What exactly do you think that you will need to hang that can't be cooked on a grate?
> 
> As for gates and water bowls falling, I have never head of this.  I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> ...


Amen..Drewed!


----------



## m00se (Jan 18, 2016)

Drewed said:


> I have a WSM, the big one in fact.  What exactly do you think that you will need to hang that can't be cooked on a grate?
> 
> As for gates and water bowls falling, I have never head of this.  I wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> ...


Hahaha that's to be discovered. But, I have to tell you: I have 13 nieces and nephews, 3 kids of my own, and 3 siblings and their balls and chains. Occasionally, we get together! Oh and the straggling GF and BF. I'm pretty sure this machine will see some use!

Thanks for the advice, kind sir.


----------



## drewed (Jan 19, 2016)

m00se said:


> ...But, I have to tell you: I have 13 nieces and nephews, 3 kids of my own, and 3 siblings and their balls and chains. Occasionally, we get together! Oh and the straggling GF and BF. I'm pretty sure this machine will see some use!....


I'd spring for the 22" WSM then.  Besides, with that many people you will either be making pulled pork, or brisket.  Or you will be making a loan from a bank for ribs!  Lol


----------



## m00se (Jan 19, 2016)

Too late!! TOO LATE!! I bought the $299 one at HD last night. And as luck would have it, BJ's is next door! So I had to get me a nice brisket.













ljS1oVx.jpg



__ m00se
__ Jan 19, 2016


















fRCjr22.jpg



__ m00se
__ Jan 19, 2016






Of course, we also are in the process of an 18" snowstorm so it will be resting in the fridge in the garage till the weekend.

Right now I've got 40 tabs open to recipes and techniques so by the time I'm ready I'll have a pretty clear idea how I want to go with it. Crutching, minioning, salt and pepper vs. complex rubs, etc etc....

I also note that the guy on that other forum who ranted about the grill grates falling probably wasn't too far off his rocker. The top/upper tabs that hold that grate are only 1/2" long and if you're clumsy I could easily see how you could knock the grate and have it fall onto the lower one. I was even thinking  of how you could modify those brackets so that it would be less liable to happen. Otherwise it's everything you guys said it was. Looks good and I can't wait to fire it up.

Robert


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 19, 2016)

Can't wait to see it in action!!  Make sure you share your first cook!


----------



## m00se (Jan 19, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Can't wait to see it in action!!  Make sure you share your first cook!


You betcha I will.

I just ordered a gasket kit from http://www.bbqgaskets.com which should be here by Friday hopefully. Get that installed and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## m00se (Jan 19, 2016)

Drewed said:


> I'd spring for the 22" WSM then.  Besides, with that many people you will either be making pulled pork, or brisket.  Or you will be making a loan from a bank for ribs!  Lol


Oh man... BJ's has beef rib cryo's but my eyes bugged out when I saw the prices. ~$140!! Those will have to wait till I win the lottery, which I don't play!


----------



## thelocnar (Jan 19, 2016)

I have an electric Smokin-it #2 and am going to add a charcoal smoker eventually and am in the same boat as you. Leaning more towards the Pit Barrel, since I'd use my electric for longer smokes anyways (pork butts/brisket etc). 

Good luck in your decision! Let us know what you eventually choose!


----------



## m00se (Jan 19, 2016)

TheLocNar said:


> I have an electric Smokin-it #2 and am going to add a charcoal smoker eventually and am in the same boat as you. Leaning more towards the Pit Barrel, since I'd use my electric for longer smokes anyways (pork butts/brisket etc).
> 
> Good luck in your decision! Let us know what you eventually choose!


I got me the 18.5" WSM...just waiting for this dreadful weather to pass. Probably this weekend. Have fun!


----------



## thelocnar (Jan 19, 2016)

Oops. Missed it. Happens when I'm mobile. lol Congrats! Hope the weather turns so you can get it going!


----------



## camg (Jan 20, 2016)

m00se said:


> I got me the 18.5" WSM...just waiting for this dreadful weather to pass. Probably this weekend. Have fun!


ill be doing the same this weekend. hoping for snow but not to much that i can't smoke!


----------



## m00se (Jan 20, 2016)

CamG said:


> ill be doing the same this weekend. hoping for snow but not to much that i can't smoke!


We're gonna miss the Noreaster coming this weekend completely! YAY US! ...[sup]but we'll pay dearly anyways![/sup]













aHsqG6J.jpg



__ m00se
__ Jan 20, 2016


----------



## squatch (Jan 20, 2016)

mOOse, there is a simple inexpensive fix if your grill grates fit loose enough to fall past their hangers...

 Use a small stack (as many as will fit depending on thickness 2 or 3 most likely) of the appropriate diameter washers placed on each carriage bolt from inside the drum barrel* before *the hanger brackets are installed essentially creating a spacer.

Works great and no more worries about 20lbs of Pork Butt falling into the beans down on the second rack


----------



## m00se (Jan 20, 2016)

Squatch said:


> mOOse, there is a simple inexpensive fix if your grill grates fit loose enough to fall past their hangers...
> 
> Use a small stack (as many as will fit depending on thickness 2 or 3 most likely) of the appropriate diameter washers placed on each carriage bolt from inside the drum barrel* before *the hanger brackets are installed essentially creating a spacer.
> 
> Works great and no more worries about 20lbs of Pork Butt falling into the beans down on the second rack


Hah! Squatch I just saw that fix someplace today too. Ideal fix. I'm actually going to suss out a mod so that I can hang a rod across the kettle so that I can hang stuff. I liked the PBC I almost bought one. If I can replicate that idea on my Weber I'll be a happy camper. 

Man I never knew these little jobbers were so popular. Youtube has kept me busy I'll tell ya what...

Thanks Squatch!


----------



## squatch (Jan 20, 2016)

You bet : )

By the way I almost forgot to say I am another WSM owner/lover and I think it is the simplest to learn on, and best value for the money coal burning smoker available on the market!

Enjoy your new smoker













IMG_7231.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016


















IMG_5606.JPG



__ squatch
__ Jan 16, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2016)

This is the only thread you need to read for cooking a brisket. I will say if you haven't already invest in a good multiprobe digital remote therm. I use the iGrill 2, and the maverick 732. 

Wind is your worst enemy with any smoker. A simple wind block can be made to block wind from the lower vents with of the WSM.  I use my WSM year round and in temps as low as single digits. 


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ood-sliced-brisket-defies-conventional-wisdom


----------



## m00se (Feb 1, 2016)

Squatch said:


> mOOse, there is a simple inexpensive fix if your grill grates fit loose enough to fall past their hangers...
> 
> Use a small stack (as many as will fit depending on thickness 2 or 3 most likely) of the appropriate diameter washers placed on each carriage bolt from inside the drum barrel* before *the hanger brackets are installed essentially creating a spacer.
> 
> Works great and no more worries about 20lbs of Pork Butt falling into the beans down on the second rack


Squatch, I've been a busy boy lately and haven't had the chance to catch you up on my smokey escapades. I did exactly that - Went to HD and bought some longer bolts and 20 washers and was in business. No more wobbly grate or fear of imminent collapse. Thanks for that tip!

Now I apologize that I wasn't attentive to the activities for my first smoke that I didn't get more than this 1 pic: 













HRVLyao.jpg



__ m00se
__ Feb 1, 2016






Since then I've done pork ribs and chicken kebabs. Here's a few photos:













lf3KOHN.jpg



__ m00se
__ Feb 1, 2016


















yLupoLh.jpg



__ m00se
__ Feb 1, 2016


















CzKUrHI.jpg



__ m00se
__ Feb 1, 2016






Putting a finishing BBQ sauce on the grillers.













RN9uGcG.jpg



__ m00se
__ Feb 1, 2016






Classy setup huh? Guess I'll be furniture shopping in the spring!













CvHhhwk.jpg



__ m00se
__ Feb 1, 2016






TaterCam  ^

I have an 8 lb pork loin and a pork belly curing right now for this weekend. I am having a ball!!

Cheers!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks like the good kind of busy!!!


----------

